# My 4 cats



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

I finally managed to get pics of my cats - they seem to sense when theres a pic being taken and scarper









Clarence - apricot and cream tabby (according to the vets anyways) to me he's the ginger one. He's oriental x BSH and had problems with his teeth not being in the right place due to his jaw positions so he now has no teeth. He is also blind in one eye caused by a burn to his eyeball when he was a tiny kitten. He was a rescue cat, he's now 14 and I've had him for 11 years.









This ones called Gatto, but she answers to Scattycat. I've had her since she was a kitten. I got her as Clarence was missing his brother who sadly died after I'd had him for 6 months. She's crazy but timid, when we moved into the house she spent a week hiding out in a cupboard. She's refered to as the 'kitten' even though she's 10 now.









This is the old man Smokey. He's 20 in September. He was at least 2 stone when I got him and ever since he's been on a diet - he's a greedy thing if left to his own devices. He was also a rescue cat. I was told he was 5 or 6 but when I took him to the vets it turned out he knew the cat and had all his records and the cat was actually 10. He's the big boss, and rules the roost. The only cat that can eat out of his bowl is Scatty (he quite likes her, probably as she leaves him alone).









This one is Squiggles. He was almost ferrel when we got him, he's had a broken pelvis at some point that wasn't set by a vet (or if it was wasn't done properly) so his back legs are offset meaning he can't walk in a straight line. He still has a rib that sticks out in his tabby tummy patch, and he can put his tail right upto his head. He was so thin when we got him you could see his hips, spine and ribs (the vet said he'd probably have died if we hadn't have taken him in) and he stank. He spent 3 weeks living in the kitchen under my bench only venturing out for food and to use the tray. He went ot the vets to be castrated and to have a checkup and the vet couldn't believe the difference in him as he'd put on weight and was a little more people friendly. He will sit on your lap occasionally and will cuddle right upto you if he feels like it, but it's still gloves and coat if you want to pick him up as he isn't comfy with it. We've had him for about 5 years or so and we don't know how old he is - the vet said he was at least 18 months old when we got him so we've always added on 2 years to how long we've had him.


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

wow i love hearing tales like this....the cats are amazing and by the sounds of it so are you. xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww lovely pictures, bless them! You've got quite a cat family there.

I know what you mean about them scarpering when the camera comes out


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

awww your cats are all gorgeous! I love to hear stories about rescued cats as mine have all been rescues!


----------

